# Bedlington x Toy Poodle - Advice / Do you have - know one ?



## Fabforester (26 November 2014)

We are with any luck going to view a bitch in the next week or so, but as ever I always ask HHO for thoughts and advice on the breed/mix. I've been able to speak to my vet about the eye/liver possible issues and am content to proceed on that basis. Would love to know more about the traits/temperament etc that I may not know already! We are a terrier family, and have had sighthounds and collies before, but this is a slightly new one for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bellasophia (26 November 2014)

Obviously it's your money and thus your choice...but why go for a mix that will no doubt be costly and unlikely to represent the combined traits of each parental breed?
if you like the terrier side then why not find a good bedlington breeder who health tests?
I v e got two st poodles here....a great breed..you can't beat them and if you select a high drive pup you would also have a very driven dog,if that's what you want.
......these mix breeds promise a hybrid that combines the best of both breeds...it's unrealistic ,they don't all conform to predicted F1 combination  promises...all in all it's an expensive mutt.


----------



## amy_b (26 November 2014)

nothing to add other than I have a Bedlington x Whippet and she is the EASIEST dog EVER!!! I am a terrier person and she has just enough terrier about her without being a toerag!! One to consider, she can run all day and is happy or she can have a 15 minute game of fetch and sleep for the day and she is happy! Top dog!


----------



## Fabforester (26 November 2014)

amy_b how lovely! We have been looking for a Bedlington Whippet for a while, and think they are also wonderful. Yours sounds so lovely, the less toerag the better. I don't think I will find anything naughtier / more costly than one of our boys who I rescued, who is a Cairne x Corgi - !!


----------



## NellRosk (26 November 2014)

Can't offer advice on that mix but we rescued a border terrier x toy poodle and he is so lovely, friendly and intelligent. Picks stuff up really quickly and has been an absolute joy to own since we got him in April.


----------



## Nosey (28 November 2014)

Amy b your description fits my beddy whippet to a t. Agree absolutely fantastic dogs!


----------



## cptrayes (28 November 2014)

I'm just wondering what it would be called, a Poobed, or a Bedpoo?


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 November 2014)

poodlington


----------



## {97702} (28 November 2014)

No diresoect but.... a crossbred.....


----------



## ribbons (30 November 2014)

A Bedlington / whippet has been a tried and tested small lurcher cross for many years. Its a fairly predictable cross and was made for specific reasons, it is a superb working dog and makes a good family dog in the right home. 
Bedlington/poodle is not something I have any knowledge of so can't comment whether the two breeds compliment each other or not but I would certainly find out for sure (as you are wisely doing) before I committed to a dog that would share my life for many years.
Was the cross an accident or planned ? If planned was there a sensible reason behind it or just another designer breed (expensive mongrel)

My advice would be proceed with caution and do plenty of research.
If you can't find other examples of the cross with good reasons for doing so, I'd leave it.


----------



## fuzzle (30 November 2014)

I have a rescue Bedlington, she is now 12 years old has a mind of its own lol!!!!  still plays like a puppy, i would defy have one again full of love!! i was told they suffer liver problems which I'm lucky she never has but she has had skin problems in the past which was down to additives in the food since i changed her diet to fresh meat diet her skin is perfect, also she suffers from ear infections due to the curly hair growing in her ears thats been a nightmare, but hey with good clipping and keeping on top of them you win the battle.  love these dogs!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Equi (30 November 2014)

I like poodles and i like bedlingtons, you are in for a bundle of fun. I just wouldn't pay an extortionate price for it if it is being advertised as a designer breed.


----------



## california dreaming (30 November 2014)

As a qualified dog groomer my advice would be that it's coat is going to be extremely high maintenance. It will need professional grooming every 6 - 8 week for all its life or it will become very matted. I have written on here before about the grooming/coat issues people have with poodle x breeds.  Very few "breeders" of these designer dogs warn potential buyers about how high maintenance the coats will be.  Often, they have no idea themselves.


----------



## PucciNPoni (1 December 2014)

california dreaming said:



			As a qualified dog groomer my advice would be that it's coat is going to be extremely high maintenance. It will need professional grooming every 6 - 8 week for all its life or it will become very matted. I have written on here before about the grooming/coat issues people have with poodle x breeds.  Very few "breeders" of these designer dogs warn potential buyers about how high maintenance the coats will be.  Often, they have no idea themselves.
		
Click to expand...

where's the LIKE button?


----------



## NellRosk (1 December 2014)

california dreaming said:



			As a qualified dog groomer my advice would be that it's coat is going to be extremely high maintenance. It will need professional grooming every 6 - 8 week for all its life or it will become very matted. I have written on here before about the grooming/coat issues people have with poodle x breeds.  Very few "breeders" of these designer dogs warn potential buyers about how high maintenance the coats will be.  Often, they have no idea themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Our poodle x doesn't need a professional grooming every 6-8 weeks. When we got him he was very matted, we cut all the matts out and now brush him every day/ every other day. Only takes a few mins and we usually do it whilst sat on the sofa watching TV so it's really no big deal!!


----------



## california dreaming (1 December 2014)

Well, as a cross breed they are all going to be different.  BUT as a general rule, I can tell you, that most poodle x need professional grooming every 6 - 8 weeks.  


NellRosk said:



			Our poodle x doesn't need a professional grooming every 6-8 weeks. When we got him he was very matted, we cut all the matts out and now brush him every day/ every other day. Only takes a few mins and we usually do it whilst sat on the sofa watching TV so it's really no big deal!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (1 December 2014)

Though as a pro groomer perhaps you tend to see the ones that do need grooming every 6-8 weeks?


----------



## PucciNPoni (1 December 2014)

ester said:



			Though as a pro groomer perhaps you tend to see the ones that do need grooming every 6-8 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

As a pro groomer I see dogs that need groomed once a year to once a week.  But while it might be a quirk that you get a low maintenance coat on a dog like that, it's fairly unlikely considering you have two high maintenance breeds of dogs....

I'm not sure why when someone who is a professional gives advice it's disregarded.


----------



## NellRosk (1 December 2014)

ester said:



			Though as a pro groomer perhaps you tend to see the ones that do need grooming every 6-8 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

I would maybe go with this. IMO if you have the time and inclination NO dog ever *needs* to go to a pro groomer if you learn how to brush/ clip a coat. I would say a dog groomer is a luxury for those that don't have the time to do this.


----------



## Amymay (1 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			I would maybe go with this. IMO if you have the time and inclination NO dog ever *needs* to go to a pro groomer if you learn how to brush/ clip a coat. I would say a dog groomer is a luxury for those that don't have the time to do this.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly don't see taking my dog to a professional groomer as a luxury. 

We both groom (daily) and clip. However I'm not confident in trimming the face and ears. So for me a groomer is an absolute necessity.


----------



## ester (1 December 2014)

PucciNPoni said:



			As a pro groomer I see dogs that need groomed once a year to once a week.  But while it might be a quirk that you get a low maintenance coat on a dog like that, it's fairly unlikely considering you have two high maintenance breeds of dogs....

I'm not sure why when someone who is a professional gives advice it's disregarded.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't disregarding it, just suggesting that you guys would be more likely to see the most unruly coats that owners are unable to manage on their own which would skew the stats (scientist alert! )


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			I would maybe go with this. IMO if you have the time and inclination NO dog ever *needs* to go to a pro groomer if you learn how to brush/ clip a coat. I would say a dog groomer is a luxury for those that don't have the time to do this.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty old school view.  WHY does a dog NEED to go to a groomer?  because while dog grooming isn't exactly rocket science - cos it really isn't even I'll admit that   it IS a learned SKILL - there is a skill in clipping and trimming a dog safely, groomers will health check and look for skin problems, they'll clean/pluck ears, trim nails,  and because we don't see the pets every day, sometimes we'll notice things that the owner doesn't because they see them every day and the changes are gradual.  However, an observant and skilful owner still could do this.  But then there is the cost of the equipment, the space in your home, the time cleaning up after.  Grooming IS an essential part of keeping any animal, no matter the breed or coat type.  But  it's not just a matter of whipping a clipper over the dog's body and calling it a day. 

Many pets lives have been saved, no, not an exaggeration - because they brought their dog to be groomed.  We find lumps, we notice pyos, we notice when an animal "just isn't right" when we've known them for years.  Its not that the owners are clueless or too busy, they aren't always trained to know, how to see, how to feel what we do.  We're not vets, but we should be working toward overall animal health.  

Off my soapbox now


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 December 2014)

ester said:



			I wasn't disregarding it, just suggesting that you guys would be more likely to see the most unruly coats that owners are unable to manage on their own which would skew the stats (scientist alert! )
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ester, wasn't meaning to have a pop.


But we actually do see lots of animals that come more regularly than you'd expect - used to have a boxer in every 6 weeks up til he died. He was a lovely dog, and he ADORED being groomed.  THe owners loved bringing him not because they're house proud weirdos, but because the dog loved it and because it took some of the back break out of deshedding him.  I get some dogs every month that could probably be managed at home if the owners had time to properly brush him more.  But some people are dog lovers and want a pet but are too arthritic to hold a brush or scissor.  Some just haven't got the patience to learn how to put on a good finish or don't have the behaviour and handling training to get a dog to stand on a table.  I also see some breeds which for anyone else I'd need to see in six weeks but the owners are so good at the management bit that they come every 3 months (or more) and the dog just needs washed and trimmed, but everything else is great.  It takes all types.  But back to poodle and beddie cross -- your average pet owner and your average cross of this type is going to need lots of brushing at home, it'll need ear plucking and nail trimming and it'll need to have it's bits cleared  of hair for hygiene.  It's an endless task with these hairy ones   Says me with the 2-3x a week bath/brush on a poodle show coat and once a week trim!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (2 December 2014)

Running a set of clippers over a dog or chopping out matts is not grooming. It's quite insulting when owners think proffesional dog grooming is easy and anyone can do it. A lot of owners don't even realise when their dog is matted and as a groomer, I've had to show owners how matted their dogs are and how to brush them properly with the correct tools. As PUCCIPONI says we also pluck ears, clip nails, do hygiene checks, notice lumps and bumps that the owners miss, etc, etc. If you buy a coated breed you must be prepared to have your dog groomed regularly by a Proffesional.


----------



## ester (2 December 2014)

I guess I am also coming from not really knowing anyone with a dog who takes it to the groomers rather than do it themselves.


----------



## TGM (2 December 2014)

GeeGeeboy said:



			If you buy a coated breed you must be prepared to have your dog groomed regularly by a Proffesional.
		
Click to expand...

  Well I have a bedlington/poodle/collie/whippety type dog with a long coat and I don't have her professionally groomed - so shoot me now!  She might not look ready for the show ring but she is happy and healthy!

And to the OP, ours is a fantastic dog - couldn't ask for better!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (2 December 2014)

TGM said:



			Well I have a bedlington/poodle/collie/whippety type dog with a long coat and I don't have her professionally groomed - so shoot me now!  She might not look ready for the show ring but she is happy and healthy!

And to the OP, ours is a fantastic dog - couldn't ask for better!
		
Click to expand...

An exception to the rule then. But MOST long haired or coated breeds or cross breeds require regular Proffesional grooming for all the reasons mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## TGM (2 December 2014)

I agree they require regular grooming, but whether that needs to be done professionally is up to the owner's choice.  If the owners don't have the time, the skills, the patience or the confidence or whatever to do the job themselves, or they require a perfect finish, then a pro groomer is a great option for them.  However I'm quite happy running the clippers over my girl, but am aware it won't be the professional finish some people want and I certainly wouldn't be thinking I could set up as a professional dog groomer!  But it does the job for my dog's circumstances and lifestyle.  Bit like clipping horses - I'm quite happy to clip my own now, but wouldn't dream of offering my services professionally!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (2 December 2014)

TGM said:



			I agree they require regular grooming, but whether that needs to be done professionally is up to the owner's choice.  If the owners don't have the time, the skills, the patience or the confidence or whatever to do the job themselves, or they require a perfect finish, then a pro groomer is a great option for them.  However I'm quite happy running the clippers over my girl, but am aware it won't be the professional finish some people want and I certainly wouldn't be thinking I could set up as a professional dog groomer!  But it does the job for my dog's circumstances and lifestyle.  Bit like clipping horses - I'm quite happy to clip my own now, but wouldn't dream of offering my services professionally!
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough. You got any photos of your dog? Sounds like an interesting cross!


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

TGM said:



			I agree they require regular grooming, but whether that needs to be done professionally is up to the owner's choice.  If the owners don't have the time, the skills, the patience or the confidence or whatever to do the job themselves, or they require a perfect finish, then a pro groomer is a great option for them.  However I'm quite happy running the clippers over my girl, but am aware it won't be the professional finish some people want and I certainly wouldn't be thinking I could set up as a professional dog groomer!  But it does the job for my dog's circumstances and lifestyle.  Bit like clipping horses - I'm quite happy to clip my own now, but wouldn't dream of offering my services professionally!
		
Click to expand...

I must say I agree with this! We're exactly the same


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Running a set of clippers over a dog or chopping out matts is not grooming. It's quite insulting when owners think proffesional dog grooming is easy and anyone can do it. A lot of owners don't even realise when their dog is matted and as a groomer, I've had to show owners how matted their dogs are and how to brush them properly with the correct tools. As PUCCIPONI says we also pluck ears, clip nails, do hygiene checks, notice lumps and bumps that the owners miss, etc, etc. If you buy a coated breed you must be prepared to have your dog groomed regularly by a Proffesional.
		
Click to expand...

I never said it was easy and that everyone could do it. Obviously a professional groomer would do a better job than me but I think it's insulting to suggest that my dog isn't as well cared for or that we would miss a lump and a bump just because we don't pay to have him groomed? Or that we could tell when his behaviour was off, we see the dog every day we know him more than someone that sees him every 6 weeks. Sorry I just don't agree with you saying that if you buy a coated breed you must be prepared to have it groomed by a professional. Whenever we get a dog we research and look into ways to care for it. For example when we got a Border terrier we learned how to strip her coat and did this ourselves. On the ONE occasion we took her to a groomer they clipped her coat and completely ruined it.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (2 December 2014)

Ok, Nellrosk you know better than the 3 proffesional groomers on this thread who have all given the same advise. Im out of this now, got a busy day of grooming ahead.


----------



## Equi (2 December 2014)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Running a set of clippers over a dog or chopping out matts is not grooming. It's quite insulting when owners think proffesional dog grooming is easy and anyone can do it. A lot of owners don't even realise when their dog is matted and as a groomer, I've had to show owners how matted their dogs are and how to brush them properly with the correct tools. As PUCCIPONI says we also pluck ears, clip nails, do hygiene checks, notice lumps and bumps that the owners miss, etc, etc. If you buy a coated breed you must be prepared to have your dog groomed regularly by a Proffesional.
		
Click to expand...

I did a half day trial at a groomers and left with a huge respect for them. I had a sore back for two weeks (I did three dogs!) and couldn't believe the work.


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Ok, Nellrosk you know better than the 3 proffesional groomers on this thread who have all given the same advise. Im out of this now, got a busy day of grooming ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Please please tell me where I have said I know better? I've said that yes they can do a better job than me and I'm not disputing that, that's your trained PROFESSION! But enjoy your day.


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Please please tell me where I have said I know better? I've said that yes they can do a better job than me and I'm not disputing that, that's your trained PROFESSION! But enjoy your day.
		
Click to expand...

I had a little border terrier in today, I've been grooming him for years.  He used to only come in 2x a year for stripping but over time his coat has changed and now we clip and keep him happy.  So I see him about every eight weeks, owner is happy with this arrangement.  Today when I was watching him come in, he had a bit of a rounded back.  Then later as I shifted him a bit on the table he grumbled at me.  I mentioned it to the owner and vet had a look and sure enough, he's got some inflammation and he's sore.  Now the owner did not notice this, these things can creep up on you and you just don't see it because you see the dog day in and day out.  Small changes add up over time and when someone knows your dog well enough to know whats normal behaviour you can spot it.  It's like watching children grow.  The parents who see them every day don't notice it but a friend who hasn't been around for a few months REALLY notice.  Why, because they're seeing bigger changes over time.  

I'm not suggesting that DIY owner/groomers do a bad job or don't look after their pet.  However, the advice was that the usual type of coats typical in those breeds require lots of grooming.  Professional grooming is the norm.  It's not just about making them pretty or "show ring ready".  But lots of health things too.  

You must also understand that there's a good portion of people that we see, day in and day out, who really have no business even owning an animal.  So you can perhaps understand some of the comments


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

PucciNPoni said:



			I had a little border terrier in today, I've been grooming him for years.  He used to only come in 2x a year for stripping but over time his coat has changed and now we clip and keep him happy.  So I see him about every eight weeks, owner is happy with this arrangement.  Today when I was watching him come in, he had a bit of a rounded back.  Then later as I shifted him a bit on the table he grumbled at me.  I mentioned it to the owner and vet had a look and sure enough, he's got some inflammation and he's sore.  Now the owner did not notice this, these things can creep up on you and you just don't see it because you see the dog day in and day out.  Small changes add up over time and when someone knows your dog well enough to know whats normal behaviour you can spot it.  It's like watching children grow.  The parents who see them every day don't notice it but a friend who hasn't been around for a few months REALLY notice.  Why, because they're seeing bigger changes over time.  

I'm not suggesting that DIY owner/groomers do a bad job or don't look after their pet.  However, the advice was that the usual type of coats typical in those breeds require lots of grooming.  Professional grooming is the norm.  It's not just about making them pretty or "show ring ready".  But lots of health things too.  

You must also understand that there's a good portion of people that we see, day in and day out, who really have no business even owning an animal.  So you can perhaps understand some of the comments 

Click to expand...

Bless him, glad it got spotted. Of course I understand your comments, I imagine you see some right sights!! And I was never suggesting there was no need for dog groomers or trying to say in any way I could do it myself because I haven't been trained. I have enough on my hands with my two monsters, so I have a huge amount of respect for anyone who spends all day with different dogs because I imagine groomers have to do a certain amount of training with the dogs they see if they're naughty and don't behave for grooming.


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			. For example when we got a Border terrier we learned how to strip her coat and did this ourselves. On the ONE occasion we took her to a groomer they clipped her coat and completely ruined it.
		
Click to expand...


How long ago did this occur and how has the coat grown in?  I don't think that clipping once will permanently ruin a border coat, not if the dog is otherwise healthy - especially if the dog isn't neutered.


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

PucciNPoni said:



			How long ago did this occur and how has the coat grown in?  I don't think that clipping once will permanently ruin a border coat, not if the dog is otherwise healthy - especially if the dog isn't neutered.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago, Minnie is dead now. Her face was clipped and she looked awful, like a little ugly weasel  and she was tragically put down a month or so later so I couldn't say how it grew back but in the time she was still alive it didn't really grow back. She was neutered, could that have affected it? Usually when we stripped her it left a lovely undercoat but when it was clipped it just looked awful! I'll try dig out some pics so you can get a true idea of what it looked like, poor min.


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 December 2014)

Aw, shame.  

Repeated clipping of a terrier coat will certainly encourage a coat to come in soft, but a one off wouldn't.  But if there are hormone issues, thyroid, cushings etc present, then that can affect the coat more.  And yes, neutering will also make a softer more difficult to strip coat.  Very often with terriers once the coat is neutered (usually about a year or so after) the coat starts to change.  But that's not always the case.  Other factors, such as genetics will play a part.  

I used to clip my border, but he gets stripped again and he's been neutered over ten years.  It's not a great coat, but clipping didn't ruin it.


----------



## NellRosk (2 December 2014)

She possibly had something else going on as she was old! Unfortunately she suffered an unrelated accident and had to be put down before anything was diagnosed.


----------



## california dreaming (3 December 2014)

Oh dear, I seem to have opened a big can of worms  I never meant to cause any offence to anyone.  However, I am going to stand by the facts and they are this: A poodle's coat is not fur it is wool.  That is why it is non shedding. As such, it grows continuously.  The Bedlington's coat is similar if not the same and is also non shedding and grows continuously.  It never ever stops growing even inside the dogs ears (hence the necessity for ear plucking in these breeds) so, if you cross these two breeds the likely hood of the puppies having wool, non shedding coats, that continually grow is very high. These types of coat are not for the faint hearted and will require very regular brushing and clipping because they never stop growing.  Some people can brush this type of coat and try clipping it. But Most cannot and the dog gets into a terrible state.  The O P asked about the traits of the Poodle x Bedlington and I have mentioned a very important one to her.  I wish her many happy years with her new puppy


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2014)

So CD, does that mean that my Bichon has wool not fur?


----------



## california dreaming (3 December 2014)

yes it is the same for Bichon. It has a wool coat.


----------



## california dreaming (3 December 2014)

And before i am inundated with "my shih tzu"  coat continually grows but is not wool.  I know they have silky fur that if left parts down the middle.


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2014)

california dreaming said:



			yes it is the same for Bichon. It has a wool coat.
		
Click to expand...

Learn't something today - thanks.


----------

